# Petty AFX mail in cars



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Have you noticed all the Petty cars on the bay the last week or so? Someone must have been sitting on these for a long time or they were just found. Does anyone remember which year that promotion ran? Dave.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

1978. I have two original ads for the promotion. One is a black and white ad in the September 23-29, 1978 TV Guide. The other is a full page color ad on the inside of the back cover of a magazine. Unfortunately I only have that page, and there's no date or way to tell what magazine it was. The ads say if you buy a racing set you can get a form from the counter to send in with your sales receipt and the symbol from the race set instructions to get the Petty car for free (50 cents for s/h). The end date of the promotion was November 22, 1978.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Dave.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

REH stuff.
That car has been re packaged and sold loose for years they made way more than was needed.
Get ready for more whse stuff, don't buy too early as the prices will probably stabilize as they work their way through the chain.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I bought one at the Midwest Slot Show in March for $15.00. Another guy had some for $35.00 to $45.00.

Randy.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

PROTINKER has put hundreds of these into circulation again. I have a pair of original mail in cars with their original decals. The plain bodies are not rare.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

In Bob Beers book the TV Guide promotional car is listed as "rare".


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

While the book is a godsend, and full of awesome info, it is not perfect. Nobody could have predicted all of the thosands of common and rare cars to be released back into circulation after their 35 year slumber.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When Aurora folded up REH ended up with most of their stuff and they have been selling it ever since. There were a few smaller players that had a slice of that pie as well. In addition there are defunct hobby shops that had large inventories of Aurora stuff that have gotten into circulation over the years. The Beers book is due for an update, but Bob says that it is not going to happen. It would have been nice if Aurora had kept records of what they made, if they did apparently the records have not survived. I have always wondered what happened to the tooling for the bodies. Probably it all went to a scrap yard. I'll bet that many people hope that someone had scooped the stuff out of a dumpster or something and scampered home with it. If that was the case something would have turned up after all these years.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

TOMY obviously used a few of the orginal Aurora body styles in their releases, such as the Impala police car, the Lola, Audi Porsche Can Am, Porsche 911, GMC short box truck, A production Corvette, IMSA Corvette, Nomad, BMW's.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, even the "recent" AFX releases (since Jim Russell took over) have little or no documentation. I have tried to get whatever Steve Russell had and have been told that very little exists, his dad threw out anything he did not feel he needed.  That is one of the reasons I started the slot car museum to try and preserve what I could with the help of a bunch of other folks.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

AFXRICK said:


> TOMY obviously used a few of the orginal Aurora body styles in their releases, such as the Impala police car, the Lola, Audi Porsche Can Am, Porsche 911, GMC short box truck, A production Corvette, IMSA Corvette, Nomad, BMW's.



The TOMY release of AURORA cars. 



The #2 Monza comes with, and without MONZA on the spoiler. I forgot to put in when I took the picture. The #6 240z comes with, and without white paint on the headlight covers, and paint on the front fenders in front of the wheel wells. It also comes with, and without white paint on the rear roll pan, and no windscreen banner. Note the red stripes are a bit wider on the car without the windscreen banner. The gray 934 comes with and without Porsche on the side. 

The molds are someplace.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention the Datsun, T-Bird and Trans Ams.. Whoops


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

AFXRICK said:


> I forgot to mention the Datsun, T-Bird and Trans Ams.. Whoops



Chit I can't remember all off the top my head either, tiz part of the reason I took the picture in the first place......


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Killer pic RJ. Thank you.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome Tom .. It's the only way I can remember them.


----------

